

What Would You Do if Google Web Services Stopped Being Free? Internet marketing - weblaser
http://boldendeavours.com/news/100.html
Analysis: Google's introduction of its Chrome Operating System is causing a lot of debate in the high-tech sector, with some pundits mulling whether Google has taken its free software model to the edge in its attempt to battle Microsoft. eWEEK asks readers what they would pay for Google's Web services. Read more...
======
jacquesm
Compete with them! And I'm sure I wouldn't be alone in that.

